# Evolution of a Wood Stack



## DexterDay (Nov 11, 2012)

Here are a few pics from a Log Load I had delivered in Spring, to Splits today (and then some work today).

There are people that try and judge wood by Color. Well, this is a Prime example. The better part of this wood was done in June/July. Will it burn?? Yes. Does it "Look" seasoned? Yes.

But I have wood in my Stacks by the house, that look freshly split. It was inside my Barn for over a Year. So no Sun fading at all. Looks like frsh split wood. But is UBER DRY!

Anyways. I have been critiqued on my stacks in the past. I blame in others here. (I dont want to name, Names, but I could) 

(Seperating fron Logs and Rounds to Splits/ More pics to follow)

Click to enlarge pics please


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 11, 2012)

Here are Split pics.

Then work today to follow (and the "Color" Change of the Large stack (36' long x 4' tall x 3 rows deep x 18" splits)


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 11, 2012)

Here is the Main stack now and then some of what I Cut and stacked today. Most was smaller clean-up stiff from the storm that wont require splitting. A little Orange Oasage, Elm, Cherry, Pine, and majority Ash.. Either way its wood.


----------



## Blue2ndaries (Nov 11, 2012)

Wow.


----------



## gmule (Nov 11, 2012)

that's a lotta wood.Good looking dog too


----------



## geoff1969 (Nov 11, 2012)

those are very nice stacks and a good looking clean place for working in = top job .cheers


----------



## bogydave (Nov 11, 2012)

Nice days work   LOL

From a nice neat stack of logs.
To a nice neat stack of rounds
To a nice neat stack of splits.

You are  a neat freak or just enjoy stacking  LOL   
Maybe like me a little of both, saves space & looks good until you can get to it 

Awesome pictures & great color variations.  Very nice set up.  Great example of seasoning stacks, out in the open, space between rows.

Plan to  finish splitting thru winter or wait for spring?

Barn & a hanger, sweet.


----------



## Dunragit (Nov 11, 2012)

those pics are great, thanks.  How long will that last you?


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 11, 2012)

gmule said:


> that's a lotta wood.Good looking dog too



Thanks, He was an awesome dog. Oscar was always around when I was working.. But he passed this Summer   Best Dog in the World.....



bogydave said:


> Nice days work   LOL
> 
> From a nice neat stack of logs.
> To a nice neat stack of rounds
> ...



I get the neat freak thing from here  Gonna try and finish splitting today. 




Dunragit said:


> those pics are great, thanks.  How long will that last you?



All told, it was a little over 6 cord. There is just a shade over 5 in the stack (Big stack/ not counting side stack that needs split). 

So a lil less than 2 yrs worth. But I have about 2 yrs worth up at the house also and some inside the Barn. The woodshed has been filled more also (not FULL yet, but I am not rotating the stock this year )

Thanks for the replies everyone. It took about 2 months from start to finish. Mainly with what little weekend time I had this Summer. Could have been done lots faster, but...  

Here are the house stacks (12' x 4.5' x 18"). And here is a shot of how i stack pellets (got it bad).

The price I paid was $500 and a broken toe about mid-way through. I posted a pic when it happened, but I will save you the stomach churning


----------



## MarkinNC (Nov 11, 2012)

Very nice work.  Looking at your sig, it looks like you burn pellets too or maybe you used too?


----------



## swagler85 (Nov 11, 2012)

You have a beautiful setup, makes my stacks look like hillbilly stacks.( which they kinda are)
Love the pic of the rounds all spread out, looks like a wood graveyard


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 11, 2012)

Money in the bank, nice work.

Zap


----------



## PapaDave (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm still amazed at your stacks, Dex. Must have something to do with the 18" rounds.
Yeah, that's the ticket.
Just curious why you stack the rounds instead of just splitting them and stacking as you go.
I'm always looking for ways to lighten the work load, but that's me.
You obviously put the level and plumb-bob away before taking pics.


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 11, 2012)

PapaDave said:


> I'm still amazed at your stacks, Dex.
> Just curious why you stack the rounds instead of just splitting them and stacking as you go.



I didn't know if they were gonna sit there for 6 months on the ground. Plus the work area got so FULL ot rounds, I had to put some elsewhere. I figured, WTH, just stack'em and make twice the work 

Really looking back on it, I shouldn't have. But it did make for a Nice Pic (maybe thats why ). 



MarkinNC said:


> Very nice work.  Looking at your sig, it looks like you burn pellets too or maybe you used too?



Yeah. Pellets are what i actually consider to be my primary heat. I used to use 4-4.5 ton a year. With the addition of the 30-NC, I went down to 2 ton last year (3 cord of wood).  Pellet furnace is the cats Meow.  Get it to 90° in the basement and let the furnace pump it through the house. Even heat distribution


----------



## PapaDave (Nov 11, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> But it did make for a Nice Pic


 
It did, indeed.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 11, 2012)

Dexter, that really has to be nice getting the log loads. Believe it or not, I also considered doing that a couple times but backed out. It just seems that without having to mess with the limbs and sometimes even hard to get to the tree that log loads would be nice. It certainly would cut down on the time necessary to do it all


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 11, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Dexter, that really has to be nice getting the log loads. Believe it or not, I also considered doing that a couple times but backed out. It just seems that without having to mess with the limbs and sometimes even hard to get to the tree that log loads would be nice. It certainly would cut down on the time necessary to do it all



I got a small Log load last year (trade) and I must admit, it prob did me in. I still go and cut a lot of my own. But because I do sell a little to family members and every year I donate 2-3 truckloads for our Klondike Campout (January camping with my Sons Boy Scout troop) it is very nice to not have to leave my property. Not to mention the felling and limbing part 
It was 99% Deadstanding Ash and all very straight with one Pignut Hickory. 

I will still cut most of my own. But because I do sell/give away 4 cord a year, I will prob buy a Log Load every March.  Over 6 cord for $500 and I just need to buck and split it. Cut my own and buy what I sell/give. 

 Here is a pic from my Wifes phone. She took it while he was unloading (I was in the barn).


----------



## Bacffin (Nov 11, 2012)

Dex, that stack of logs looks awfuly familiar!  I like your style.


----------



## corey21 (Nov 11, 2012)

Very nice work and stacks.


----------



## cptoneleg (Nov 11, 2012)

I was going to ask where your propane tank was but I saw it , You have come a long way . Great work.


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 11, 2012)

cptoneleg said:


> I was going to ask where your propane tank was but I saw it , You have come a long way . Great work.



Yeah. Its still stuffed between the Stacks of wood. Thats the garage tank
 There was a In Law Suite behind the garage that has since been converted to a shop. Only accessible from the door on the backside of the garage. That tank will disappear this Summer. 

The house tank (only used for cooking) is on the other side of the house. 

Thanks...


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 11, 2012)

Cool. Nice work DexterDay. That is a serious supply of BTUs. Umm, the third picture of the stacks that are split already. The row in the back is leaning about 3 degrees back. Straightin that up a bit will ya. Sav is lookin.


----------



## JOHN BOY (Nov 11, 2012)

Wow very nicely done..


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 12, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Yeah. Its still stuffed between the Stacks of wood. Thats the garage tank
> There was a In Law Suite behind the garage that has since been converted to a shop. Only accessible from the door on the backside of the garage. That tank will disappear this Summer.
> 
> The house tank (only used for cooking) is on the other side of the house.
> ...


 
Why?  Isn't that going to be your storage tank for your boiler install?  You've already got two out of three of the major forums covered , why not the third?  

Or since you've got the cordwood bug for sure, and CAD on top of that, just rip off the band-aid and retire the pellets. 

Just teasin'...


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 4, 2013)

Damn where are you getting your osage (hedge)? haven't been able to find any in years


----------



## Ralphie Boy (Jan 4, 2013)

You must have hidden the laser transit before you snapped those pictures.


----------



## katwillny (Jan 4, 2013)

Very meticulous stacks. Be proud of what you have done. They almost look too nice to burn.


----------



## Boog (Jan 4, 2013)

Real nice job Dex, I must have missed this thread when you first started it, I too am feeling like MasterMech, you need to cut back on the pellets and go all out on wood.  Can't wait for you to come over and stack mine like that for me.  Definitly "Hillbilly" stacking going on around here!


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 5, 2013)

Nice work you've done there. Must be great to have so much space to work with.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 5, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> Damn where are you getting your osage (hedge)? haven't been able to find any in years



I only have a little bit (less than a face cord) of Hedge. My Buddies place has a few in the tree lines between the fields, but I can only take what he wants gone/out. Which isn't much  

But some is better than none


----------



## midwestcoast (Jan 5, 2013)

Awesome. Your place is a wood burners dream. 
I too end up stacking my rounds, but for me it's because i don't have much room. 
I end up handling each piece about 6-7 times before its burned.


----------



## harryfatcat (Jan 6, 2013)

I can not get the full size pics to load, I'd love to see them being somewhat ocd myself


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 6, 2013)

harryfatcat said:


> I can not get the full size pics to load, I'd love to see them being somewhat ocd myself



If you click on them, they should come up Full Size. 

I prefer to Post "Full Image" but is frowned upon, do to some peoples slow connection speeds.


----------



## Blue Vomit (Jan 6, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Here are Split pics.
> 
> Then work today to follow (and the "Color" Change of the Large stack (36' long x 4' tall x 3 rows deep x 18" splits)
> 
> ...



Dude, I hate you.
Jk


----------



## bboulier (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Senatormofo (Jan 6, 2013)

You have some awesome stacks there Dexter! A ton of hard work and some serious engineering to get them so perfect! I'm sorry to hear about  your buddy Oscar. I can tell he loved helping you out!


----------



## Hills Hoard (Mar 20, 2013)

you have just raised the bar.   I feel like a complete armature now!!.......something to aim towards next year....nice work, and enjoy!


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 20, 2013)

Senatormofo said:


> You have some awesome stacks there Dexter! A ton of hard work and some serious engineering to get them so perfect! I'm sorry to hear about  your buddy Oscar. I can tell he loved helping you out!



Oscar was my buddy. He will surely be missed  




Hills Hoard said:


> you have just raised the bar.   I feel like a complete armature now!!.......something to aim towards next year....nice work, and enjoy!



Thank you and welcome to the Forums...  This place doesn't take long to get to your inner OCD and make everything PERFECT!!  LOL


----------



## tfdchief (Mar 20, 2013)

DD, those are not wood stacks, but art.  and sorry about Oscar.  Man's best friend for sure.


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Apr 23, 2013)

AMAZING....... (and I thought I was OCD)  :0


----------



## Woody Stover (Apr 23, 2013)

PapaDave said:


> You obviously put the level and plumb-bob away before taking pics.





Ralphie Boy said:


> You must have hidden the laser transit before you snapped those pictures.


You guys beat me to it. 
Nice work, Dex!


----------



## ClanCameron (Apr 29, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Here are a few pics from a Log Load I had delivered in Spring, to Splits today (and then some work today).
> 
> There are people that try and judge wood by Color. Well, this is a Prime example. The better part of this wood was done in June/July. Will it burn?? Yes. Does it "Look" seasoned? Yes.
> 
> ...


I've got log envy.


----------



## westkywood (Apr 29, 2013)

Very nice. Well done.  One question....  I noticed you have plastic covering the end of the stacks. Why not leave that open to get even more air circulation?


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 29, 2013)

westkywood said:


> Very nice. Well done.  One question....  I noticed you have plastic covering the end of the stacks. Why not leave that open to get even more air circulation?



It is one solid piece and its only 5 mil plastic. So that allows me more staples to hold the plastic down throughout the Winter  

Also, it was mainly Ash there, and it had been cut/split/stacked for about 2 years (some Silver Maple, Some Locust). It was pretty well dry by then, and because I didn't cover it farther down? I was trying to protect as much as possible. But I mainly did it for Tue strength against the wind. More staples = Better chance at making it. 

I used Tarps last year and they failed miserably  It was a Failure of Epic proportions. This plastic was thinner, but held in more spots and lasted the entire Winter. I also took a couple tolls of Duct tape and walked around each stack at the top (not pictured) to help keep the plastic from flapping real bad. I was very impressed. Next year I will be using Wider material to cover more of the sides.


----------



## ClanCameron (Apr 29, 2013)

MarkinNC said:


> Very nice work. Looking at your sig, it looks like you burn pellets too or maybe you used too?


 
No you guys have got it all wrong - the wood piles are only half way through the process, before he takes his ice cream scoop to whittle the six cord down to pellet size.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Sep 4, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Here is the Main stack now and then some of what I Cut and stacked today. Most was smaller clean-up stiff from the storm that wont require splitting. A little Orange Oasage, Elm, Cherry, Pine, and majority Ash.. Either way its wood.
> 
> View attachment 80671
> View attachment 80672


 
That's a Purdy stack.  Nice.


----------



## teutonicking (Sep 4, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Here is the Main stack now and then some of what I Cut and stacked today. Most was smaller clean-up stiff from the storm that wont require splitting. A little Orange Oasage, Elm, Cherry, Pine, and majority Ash.. Either way its wood.
> 
> View attachment 80671
> View attachment 80672


 
Dexter-
Thanks for sharing all of those beautiful pictures.  You have given us something to shoot for.  I liked them so much I looked at them twice.
-TK


----------



## BrianK (Sep 17, 2013)

Great thread, thanks Dexter. I suspect I'll be going this route next summer.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 17, 2013)

Glad you checked into it.. 

Well worth it. IMO


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Sep 17, 2013)

Awesome job... 

I was going to say great looking dog as well...sorry to hear he is gone.  Made me wish I could pet my Shepard again...next
to the coy dog I grew up with, he was the best dog I have ever owned.


----------

